# cichlid help! feel like giving up on finding fish



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm getting down about fish. Me and husband have different fish likes and it's causing a problem.

I really can live with any fish, I prefer smaller ones, he likes the cichlids, not necessarily large but always goes for them.

I have a 40 breeder - I have 2 bolivian rams and 3 panda cats - I can return any of them, I love my catfish tho.

Contemplating starting all over and let him pick fish. we got to the store and look and he picks something and I say it won't go in our tank (with current fish). he gets annoyed.

He thinks because the store has 20 fish in a small tank we should be able to have a few this and that.

If we keep this set up, I was going to get 2 keyhole cichlids and some dithers. he doesn't seem to like the small shoals of dithers.

Suggestions? I'm getting tired of thinking about fish compatibility.

My tank is planted which I know can present an issue with cichlids tearing it up.

thanks!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Which cichlids are he interested in? 40g is not very big, so I think that you're headed in the right direction.

Maybe you could convince him to buy a bigger tank to stock with cichlids, then everybody wins.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is in the cookie cutter listing. Between 36" tank and planted and starting with pandas and big cichlids I can't think of other options. 
• Microgeophagus ramirezi - 1 pair 
• Hemigrammus bleheri "Rummy Nose" - 6 
• Inpaichthys kerri "Blue Emperor" - 4


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll look those up. We only have room for this tank or we'd have gone larger. He liked the electric blue african.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a common name that can apply to multiple fish...probably still not doable in your tank. But if you want to provide the scientific name I can give you the explanation.

What is the pH and KH of your tank?


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I know, they are so territorial! I'm bummed b/c I like my little fish.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

I say make room and let him get a bigger tank! Everyone can find room for a new tank can't they? Well I know I can lol .


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I think he's given up! I'm getting annoyed with my tank right now, I'm all confused on fertilizers and I have brown algae. YUCK.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like he is being a sook. Vood opportunity to do what you want.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

lol! Maybe we should get another tank.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

going to a new fish store tomorrow. yay!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If he wants an electric blue in his own tank get a 75G rectangle minimum.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

He won't mess with a tank. The blue ones are gorgeous tho!

I wanted some keyhole or flag cichlids but I'm not sure if I should because my bolivian rams seem to have each taken 1/2 the tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are your Rams sexable? In a 3' tank you should be able to keep a pair of rams and a pair of Keyholes or Apistogramma. All dwarf cichlids.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

My rams are still questionable as to sex. I think it is a m/f but they like to fight.

I got 3 emperor tetras and 4 serpae yesterday and I think that's helping the rams a little although I'm not sure they are liking all of the action. The guy suggested to wait on the cichlids for right now. Maybe in a couple weeks. I think the keyholes are cute


----------

